# Changer l'icône des dossier par défaut sans CandyBar



## kisco (27 Janvier 2006)

Salut!

il ne me semble pas avoir vu cette astuce sur ce forum, alors voilà le lien :

"Comment changer les icônes par défaut de votre système ?", chez www.labo-apple.com


----------



## .Steff (27 Janvier 2006)

Ho ca c'est cool merci beaucoup !! moi qui ne suis pas forcement fan des appli pour customiser l' OS je vais pouvoir changer mes icones sans candyBar!!
Un peu plus long mais Bon!!!


----------

